# MPTC 20Hr Reserve and Advanced Firearms Training Classes - Fall 2015



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officers Association (MA-VLEOA) and the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) www.mlefiaa.org have scheduled a 20 hour MPTC Reserve Firearms Training class beginning October 30, 2015, and an Advanced Firearms Training class on November 21, 2015. The training is being held in a convenient Central Massachusetts location.

The 20 hr MPTC Class will be held Friday evening October 30th, and all day Saturday October 31st and Saturday November 7th. MPTC Master Instructors for this class will include Joe Picariello, Todd Bailey and Bill Peterson from MLEFIAA.

This class is suited for both recruit and experienced auxiliary and reserve officers. Please take a few moments to review student feedback and pictures from the past reserve firearms training we held, you can find this at www.mavleoa.org

Click on the following link for additional details and to register for the class: Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association, Inc. - MPTC 20 Hour Reserve Firearms Training Course

The Advanced Firearms Training class will be held on Saturday November 21st and is open to officers that have previously completed a MPTC 20hr class. Click on the following link for additional details and to register: Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association, Inc. - Advanced Reserve Firearms Training Course

PM me with any specific questions you may have.


----------

